# Yellow Perch In Georgia



## rapid fire

I have found a lake in Cobb County that has Yellow Perch in it.  Has anyone ever heard of these in Georgia?  I hear they are good eating.  Would they still be safe to eat from a unique environment like this?


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Go up to Lake Burton, Seed or Rabun. That is where the Stat's records come from if I am not mistaken. Not many fish for them like they do up north. They are boney but great to eat.


----------



## jay sullivent

they are not any bonier than any other fish like a small white bass or something. i've caught some good sized ones at the hill on herring. you can get some nice little fillets out of a little 10 or 11 inch yellow perch. great to eat.


----------



## TurkeyCreek

mark,
i have caught some at Jackson Lake, although I have never eaten any. I have heard that they are real good eating.


----------



## rapid fire

Thanks for the replies.  I had never seen a yellow perch till' a couple of months ago.  I was working on a porch at a house on about a 50 acre lake and one of the other guys was telling me about this yellow/orange fish in the lake.  I thought he was full of it untill he came walking up with one on the hook.  I was watching fishing this morning at the fire station and saw one on tv.  They are not even listed on the GA DNR webpage as a native fish.


----------



## Woody

If you should catch one over 2 and a half pounds -- be sure to have it weighed and verified.

Might qualify for a lake record.


----------



## Dustin Pate

There are some in West Point. We have caught two this year upriver on crappie jigs. They are the first we have caught in many years.


----------



## Mistrfish

We used to catch them thru the ice in Mi on minnows,They are in the walayi family and to me there is no better eating,I Caught 1 in Jackson last year it was the first 1 that iev caught here in Ga.In Michigan they spawn right after the ice comes off the lakes so they should be here to but it mite be over here in Ga.


----------



## Al33

*I have caugt them in the Hooch near Roswell*

and they are deeeeelicious.   

I caught mine on mepps spinners in deep water. They can provide you with a lot of action when they are on.


----------



## aaron batson

I caught one at Sinclair a few weeks ago, first time there for me.


----------



## Jasper

I've caught quite a few of them over the years in Georgia- mostly off of minnows when crappie fishing. We also catch a good many up at our cabin at Lake Burton when bream fishing with worms. In fact, the state record came from Lake Burton- about 2 1/2 pounds I believe.


----------



## gacowboy

*Yellow perch*

We used to catch some yellow perch at Clark Hill while fishing for crappie with minnows over tree tops and sunken brush piles. I agree they are somewhat boney but we would keep the ones big enough to eat. They fry up good. Makes me hungry thinking about it!!


----------



## How2fish

I used to talk to an older gentleman who grew up on the Hootch before the dam was built..he fished ONLY for perch..used a 1/8 oz blue beetle spin..and did pretty well on them and some nice trout with that lure. I used to help help him launch and recover his jon boat near the Rogers Bridge area...there is better fishing for perch near the Roswell area IMO. I've caught them up and down the river over the years but I've never really targeted them, mostly a by catch while trout fishing.


----------



## Etter1

I haven't personally caught one but I have seen some pretty big ones come from lake yonah in habersham county.


----------



## GADAWGS

Dont know the name of the river feeding Burton, but when I was a kid we used to catch quite a few out of there on corn.


----------



## The farmpondfanatic

I have caught a couple in Blackshear. Real small though.


----------



## tritonman

Yellow Perch are fantastic eating.  Notheren folk believe it is the best tasting fish.  I agree.


----------



## short stop

Everywhere In Lake Burton ---ss


----------



## HOWCO

*Stn Mtn*

Lots of yellow Perch in the lakes around stone Mtn.


----------



## GeauxLSU

Caught one in the Hooch near Roswell (only one of two I ever caught) and that dude had to weight a solid two pounds.  I had no idea what is was.  
Don't have those in south Louisiana...
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## fasn8nmom

Caught my first in Buchannan City Lake in Carollton. Had to take it to the "fish expert" my Daddy to find out what it was.


----------



## slimbo

Growing up we used to catch em all the time on lake oliver in columbus.  Always while fishin for shellcrackers with wigglers.  My grandad used to throw them on the bank and call them trash fish.  If I could get to them I would put them back in the lake.  He was kinda hard headed.


----------



## Dutch

Juliette is full of them, I catch them all the time. Good eating fish, not as tasty as Crappie, but a close second. THey are real easy to catch as they will bite just about anything they can get in thier mouths. I have even caught a few in Houston Lake, which surprised me.


----------



## Deadline

My grandchildren caught several big enough to fillet this evening off our dock at Lake Burton.  The record was caught here by Charlie Poole who runs Anchorage Marina.  It weighed 2 lbs. 8 oz.


----------



## SmittyCrappieMan

They love minnows on lake harding. Point them the other way when you catch them. They shoot a sticky goo on you if they can. The ones I catch lately do anyway.


----------



## weagle

*perch*

I take my daughters in a small boat on the chattahoochee near roswell.  During the spring and summer it is not unusuall for them to catch 15 or 20 each throwing small yellow or white rooster tails.  Actually they will hit just about any small artificial.  We don't eat them but they love to catch them.  Also you can usually catch a buch just fishing from shore around the park that is off roswell road.  You will also catch a mix of chain pickrel, crappie, bass and trout in that area. 

Weagle


----------



## GeauxLSU

weagle said:
			
		

> chain pickrel


Really?  Didn't know they were even here.  But I see apparently the world record is from Georgia.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## KYLE/RYAN

Can, you tell me where you launch your little boat from near Roswell.  I would love to take my nine year old out and let him catch some perch.  We are orginally from Ohio and perch fishing was one of our past times.


----------



## Danny Leigh

K/R, there is a ramp on the hooch off Azaela Drive. Which is just off Roswell Rd on the west side of the river. You can drive a boat to just above 400 and all the way down to Morgan Falls dam. No rocks or shoals to worry about, but there are several sand bars you may have to avoid.


----------



## meriwether john

Danny is this artificial only section. would hate to get caught with a livewell full of minnows.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

I've caught several in the tailrace below Wallace Dam.


----------



## Danny Leigh

John, you are allowed to use minnows in lakes, but you are not allowed to use them in trout streams. Azaela park is on the banks of Bull Sluice lake so they are ok up to Hwy 9 (Roswell Rd). Upstream of Hwy 9 you are not allowed to use minnows, but you can use worms. 

The artificial only section is between Hwy 20 and I think 140 and then the delayed harvest section which starts somewhere below Morgan Falls dam.

We caught a bunch of yellow perch on worms above 400. In fact in the same tree we caught trout, perch, and bass.


----------



## tmooney

*Allatoona has em. . .*

But like all other fish there isn't an abindant supply of them. I was prefishing for a big crappie tournament on Allatoona last October and caught one on a down line over a brush pile. Atleast 2 pounds. I had never caught one before and admired it briefly and through it back. 

I was up in Allatoona creek a couple weeks ago and caught another one on a shallow crank bait. Only two I have ever seen but I'm sure they are there. Real pretty fish!

-Terry


----------



## meriwether john

from azalea park south I can use minnows, right. are there enough perch and crappie to make it worth the trip up from Luthersville? I assume trout will slam minnows also.


----------



## weagle

*fishing the Hooch*

I also put my boat in at Azalea park just off Roswell road.  I have never used any live bait or corn because you will catch as many or more throwing small spinners or small rapalas.  The fishing is usually good except when the river is muddy.   I was strappin the boat down last summer and my 9 year old daughter was chunking a small rattle trap from the bank by the boat ramp and nailed 2 nice rainbows and a 16 inch brown on three consecutive casts.  All the yuppies walking their poodles and feeding the geese were awe struck.   It's less than 2 miles from my door step to the ramp so I fish it a lot once the time changes and there is a little more daylight.  

As far as the chain pickerel.  I've caught several that were 18 inches or so.  They are a very cool looking fish.  Like a baby musky.

Good fishin
Weagle


----------



## Danny Leigh

Correct John. Roswell Rd is just upstream of the park.

Not sure how far you are away from the park, but the fish are certainly there. I have heard there are some crappie lower in the lake, but I don't know if there are enough to fish specifically for them. There are plenty of perch, trout, and chain pickeral.


----------



## meriwether john

Thanks Danno. might be a good place to take the family one day of spring break after coming back from Carrabelle.
Weagle--them jacks are sure good eating -- to me they are worth the trouble(no way not to have bones in your teeth)


oh yeah Danny I live about 50 miles south of Hartsfield so 1 1/2 from the park. was up there last year with the kids but we didn't stop --too much activity and didn't have the jonboat. we went upriver another 10 miles or so and bank fished (no luck at all).


----------



## stevetarget

*Eisenhower*

we catch them all the time in Clark's Hill Lake. My grandfather always told me former president Dwight D. Eisenhower had them stocked in Clarks Hill lake and also said that's why we call them " Eisenhower's" 
They are good to eat.
Steve


----------



## Alan in GA

*best perch lure is,,,,,*

a 1/16 oz jig on 2 or 4 lb line [Ultra lite rod]. Tie a loop knot on the jig hook eye and put a 1" curly tail on the jig. I've caught many yellow perch in Bull Sluice. In fact, they USED to have a Perch Tournament on Bull Sluice! This must have been about 10 to 15 years ago. 
I went with "Captain Quinn" who now guides for stripers on Lanier.
We used to spend LOTS of time in the boats on Bull Sluice and many of the back flats. 
Every largemouth we caught would cough up crayfish/crawdad parts in the livewell.
The good ol days before Stripers corupted our minds. 
Alan in GA


----------



## muddy_feet

I've caught'em in Lake Seminole, Ray's Lake, Spring Creek, Hooch & the Flint.  Don't catch many & they stay around the colder water like springs.  I've also seen some while diving.  Used crikets, worms, minnows, spinner baits.  I've only got maybe 2 or 3 in the past few years.


----------



## gonnawin

i caught 3-4 by accident on live minnows up at fort gordon


----------



## Twenty five ought six

We used to catch them occasionally in the lower Altamaha, where they are known as "coon" perch.  Like some other species, official DNR line is that they are not in that habitat.  I don't think I ever saw one over about 8".

Not much mistaking them, especially if you stick a finger in their gills.


----------



## Tim L

Your catch alot of them in the big moutain lakes such as Burton; also a smaller lake that is a great place to fish for them is Lake Winfield Scott..Have caught them while crappie fishing at Burton with minnows, and have caught them at Winfield Scott while fishing for trout with red wigglers...They are in Lanier, but the place I have heard of folks catching some truly big (for a perch) yellow perch is along the rocks just below Buford Dam...Have heard of perch caught there that weighed in pounds rather than oz. But if you ever try that be careful and know when they will be releasing water from the dam...


----------



## charliecfh

I used to catch perch at Clark Hill while fishing for bream as a kid.  My pa would be at the campsite, cooking breakfast while I was in the boat fooling around with the tiny bream and perch.  However, I caught a big one once, and by big, I mean about 13 inches.


----------



## Ricky

Lake Bennett on Marben Farms PFA has a few .


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

catch several every year at lake jackson when im crappiefishing all small ones.I have caught many in the ocmullgee below jackson lake there all small ones.I just through um back.


----------



## midgamarine

*Houston Lake Yellow Perch*

My buddy has been catching them at Houston Lake. He caught one as recently as 19 November


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Lake blue ridge  has lots of big ones , we have caught a few over 16-18" on small bass minnows on the bottom.


----------



## killabeez321

The hooch is full of them I at least get a few followers every time I go if not catch a few, caught a few  pound and a halfers in slower deeper areas.....


----------



## Charber

Hey Dustin,  I have seen 2 small ones in seaton caught.  Do bass eat perch?


----------



## Hunter Haven

Some call me the KVD of Perch fishing here in Ga...

A few pics I found on my computer..:trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## kikkup

Sum pretty fish there, and good eating too...


----------



## JLClark

I've caught a few on the hooch this year and I know they are at lake lanier too. I caught this guy on a piece of cut bait on the river.


----------



## dannyoneal68

I've caught some in Brier creek near Sylvania on rooster tails and crickets. Great eating.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Charber said:


> Hey Dustin,  I have seen 2 small ones in seaton caught.  Do bass eat perch?



Sometimes..but their gills have really sharp points on the end of them so they are hard to handle..they are probably one of the most sought after fish in michigan behind the 'eye..If you need any info on perch just shoot me a PM


----------



## picmman

I caught one in Lake Juliette!


----------



## EvanB

*Too Many is a good thing*

Was fishing the hootch in Roswell and buying bait at hardware store. When I said I was fishing the river, the bait guy said you don't want minnows, the "dam" perch will hit it every time. So I bout three times the minnows originally wanted. Filled a 48 Quart cooler with yellow perch from 10-16", fillet them and great eating.  Best area accessed by canoe above Morgan Falls Dam.

A terrific eating fish, easy to fillet without bones.


----------



## Killdee

Live Minnows are now banned in the river above and below MF  as far as I know.
If confusing, first ok above and not below the dam, now banned both places.
If this is incorrect someone let me know....


----------



## WPrich

Killdee said:


> Live Minnows are now banned in the river above and below MF  as far as I know.
> If confusing, first ok above and not below the dam, now banned both places.
> If this is incorrect someone let me know....



From my understanding it's been illegal to use live minnows there for a few years now, since its illegal to use live baitfish on any trout stream in Georgia.  Main reason I don't fish for perch anymore because that's the easiest way to catch them with minnows.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

I've caught yellow perch in the trout waters of the Chattahoochee over here, the dam and a few parks at west point, and a few in the hooch in Columbus, but I guess the only place I've ever caught perch is some section of the Chattahoochee. Just about every freshwater fish in the state lives somewhere in that river.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

They make a run on the savanna river every winter, best fresh water fish there is.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

WPrich said:


> From my understanding it's been illegal to use live minnows there for a few years now, since its illegal to use live baitfish on any trout stream in Georgia.  Main reason I don't fish for perch anymore because that's the easiest way to catch them with minnows.



Jig a live worm on the bottom works just as good as minnows.


----------



## WPrich

Migmack said:


> Jig a live worm on the bottom works just as good as minnows.



Yea i've caught them on waxworms, red wrigglers, crickets, even corn while trout fishing but the easiest and fastest way for me to load up on them was always with minnows.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

WPrich said:


> Yea i've caught them on waxworms, red wrigglers, crickets, even corn while trout fishing but the easiest and fastest way for me to load up on them was always with minnows.



Learn how to jig the worm just right they will just ad good as a minnow


----------



## Bstevens792

I have caught one in Clarks hill on a cut shad


----------

